# Protect  your shrimplets from being sucked into filter



## LondonDragon (17 May 2009)

Here is a cool idea to protect your little ones, they sell in various sizes, check listing:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Crystal-red-shrim ... 1|294%3A50

Might get one of these for my tank when I get rid of the rainbows and place all my cherries in there


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2009)

Now that I do like, snap the end of a lily pipe and silicone one to the end, bish bash bosh!


----------



## a1Matt (20 May 2009)

Nice find Paulo.

I have an old fluval 3 (bought in 1989 way before the fluval + range came out) and the foam from it fits over my tetratec ex1200 inlet perfectly.
It is amazing to think that I now have the same level of fltration on just my inlet that I used to have in the whole tank   

You can get old fluval 2,3,4 foam here  ( http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0424490311 ) and they are really cheap as well. Cheaper than I could find any other cylindrical foam with the centre cut out.  I think Paulos find is a more elegant solution, but these are a smidge cheaper and you get a bit of biological filtration chucke din as well.


----------



## Freakyshrimp (20 May 2009)

I have had one of these ordered since 8th May but there's no sign of it yet, so be prepared for a longish wait


----------



## bogwood (1 Jun 2009)

I take it  the item has arrived.
How are you finding it, what if any effect does it have on filter flow.?


----------



## andyh (2 Jun 2009)

Anybody using one of these yet? Thinkin about getting one just wanted to hear peoples thoughts.


----------



## roughyed (25 Jun 2009)

Don't suppose anyone would know the size needed for a tetratec ex600? Ta.


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Jun 2009)

I believe that'd be 12mm.  It takes 12mm hose as I recall


----------

